# Vintage Electronics repair in Niagara Region



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

I have an old Marrantz receiver that I have owned since the 70s. I recently replaced it with an Onkyo 7.1 systems and I am looking to get the old one refurbished. It still works but the tuner is not working, and the volume pots are scratchy. I need to find someone who can do repairs to these older Vintage units, and is reasonably priced. It is built like a tank and sounds amazing. 
I would like to use it in another area of my home.
Years ago I took it to the Electronic Supermarket in St. Catharines they were pretty good. I don't know if they still do repairs now that Gibbies owns them. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ostanek's Music
905-684-2961 
Be the first to review
41 Geneva St, St Catharines, ON, L2R4M5 Map
Category: Musical Instruments-Dealers, Musical Instruments-Repair


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Ostanek's Music
> 905-684-2961
> Be the first to review
> 41 Geneva St, St Catharines, ON, L2R4M5 Map
> Category: Musical Instruments-Dealers, Musical Instruments-Repair


Ostanek's won't repair a receiver - they're a guitar shop. I'd maybe call Gibby's or Electronic Warehouse and see if they can refer you. If it's a recap you need then maybe an amp tech (like Wild Bill) might be able to help.

I have an old Marantz 2220B from the early 70's. It's a superb piece of gear. When I was doing a contract years ago at Alpine/Luxman's headoffice in Markham I had their techs check it out and they (firstly) gushed about how great it was and then went on to talk about how conservatively they were spec'd in the day - those 20 old watts would today be rated much, much higher and the massive trannys and such guarranteed that the low end would never suffer.

Great stuff - and so cool in design too. I have the walnut case for mine as well.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a Marantz 2275 receiver that I bought about 6 months ago to be part of a really nice 2 channel stereo built around my Rega P3-24 (vinyl). It was in excellent shape but I decided to have it completely refurbed, all new caps, speaker relay, etc. where I ended up having the work done isn't in your area but I will give the recommendation that these guys are worth the trip for you. Its a place called D'nA electronics in Kitchener, Ontario. I talked with them extensively before I decided to use them and I saw their shop. Its a father and son team and pretty much all they do is work on, repair and refurb vintage stereo equipment. I saw everything in their shop from Macintosh, to Marantz and Sansui amps, integrateds and receivers. These guys have done it all. I am very happy with the work that they done on my receiver. I'm looking around for a Marantz 2325 or 2385 and will have them refurb it as well. I love the Marantz receivers. You can do a google search and very easily find these guys. If you have a problem, PM me and I'll send you the contact info.


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine is a 2330B and is a killer unit. I will definitely talk to the guys at DnA. I will not be able to get around to it until the new years but at least I have a couple of options. I used the Electronic Super Market years ago and they were good. I will take a run down there and see what they offer now. 
I am also into Vintage cars so I know that the guys who specialize in this type of thing are usually exactly what you are looking for. 
I just don't want to spend a whole lot on it but I really think is it worth the effort. 
Thanks for the replies. 
When I say the Niagara region I probably should have said the Golden horseshoe.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Zman said:


> Mine is a 2330B and is a killer unit. I will definitely talk to the guys at DnA. I will not be able to get around to it until the new years but at least I have a couple of options. I used the Electronic Super Market years ago and they were good. I will take a run down there and see what they offer now.
> I am also into Vintage cars so I know that the guys who specialize in this type of thing are usually exactly what you are looking for.
> I just don't want to spend a whole lot on it but I really think is it worth the effort.
> Thanks for the replies.
> When I say the Niagara region I probably should have said the Golden horseshoe.


It cost me $350 to have my 2275 done. To me it was more than worth it. Even when I get a bigger unit like what you have I'll put this receiver in another room.
I'm listening to a Japanese pressing of David Bowie Diamond Dogs right now, through my Marantz and it sounds amazing.


----------

